# 28H or 32H front wheel?



## grande (Mar 18, 2003)

28H or 32H front wheel?

Looking to build up a wheelset from some older Chris King classic hubs I have idle. I actually have both 28 and 32 hole front hubs. I am asking for some considerations for both 28 and 32 hole builds. Obviously weight will be slightly less in the 28H wheel but is there any things I need to think about in lacing a 28H wheel. Right now I use a Ritchey WCS OCS 24/28 which I really don’t mind, doesn’t seem flexy to me. The rear hubs is making funny noises though and am looking to put the wheels as backups. My weight is 155-165lbs so I am not heavy. I ride primarily mountain so pardon my ignorance.

Any thoughts from wheel builders?
Thoughts on rims? Kinlin, Mavic. Looking for the classic silver look.


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

For your weight, I think either 28 or 32h would be fine. The weight difference between the two btw is about 16g (approx) for a double butted 14/15g spoke. Realistically speaking, though, 32h is a very safe play, and 16g won't affect you at all. Addtionally, if you're building a 3x front and rear, using 32h front and rear means that you probably will only need two spoke lengths. If you elect to use the 28F, then you'll need a third spoke length.

With regards to Mavic rims, I can't think of any silver 700c rims that are offered in 28h. So if a silver Mavic rim is the goal, you'll have to use the 32h front. With Kinlin, you can pretty much do whatever you want, just a matter of sourcing the rim color and hole count from someone. DT offers their RR1.1 / 415 in silver 28h, in case you wanted to stick with a big brand name.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

You could also look at Velocity Aerohead, available in 28H drillings and silver ano finish (according to their website).

I've got a 28H Velocity Aerohead built w/DB14 spokes radial. Built up easily and I don't recall having to ever true the wheel, maybe once at most. My "go to" wheel for all-round riding, although I am lighter than you at 125 lb.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Grande, it would come down to if you want to go 2x or 3x. For the front a 28h 2x wheel is plenty strong enough and save a little bit.
Cfoster, running a 28h 2x front, the spoke length will usually coincide with drive side rear at 3x. Within 1mm at least. Usually I said.
I believe Mavic Open Pro's came in silver 28h. I run Open Pro 28h front on my wheelset but it's black.


----------

